# Man With Hatchet Attacks Group of NY Cops



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

They suspect it's Islam terrorist related...http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympleii/new-york-pd-looks-for-possible-terror-connection-in-hatchet


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's so upsetting, that one officer is in critical condition.  I think I'm safe, I mean, I don't think about anything like these shootings/attacks happening anywhere near me.  But I know it's possible, and getting more so every day


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

And a first year high school student in Washington State attacked other students in the school cafeteria, shooting one dead, wounding three others then turned the gun on himself. It was a targeted shooting.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-...eported-school-shooting-in-marysville/5841086

It's a violent world. There have been over 50 school shootings in the US this year. Home schooling is looking better all the time.

More on the shooter here: http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/2014/10/shooting-reported-at-marysville-pilchuck-high-school/


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, and it's obviously not the only country that is having these types of issues.  Seems like some folks in other countries just like to focus on the US and all it's faults though.  Well hey, whatever makes your day.  One thing about it, man and woman lives in every part of the world, so with that alone, I wouldn't be to quick to throw the first stone.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Returning to the OP, the police are calling it a terrorist attack but paradoxically say that it was spontaneous.



> Police Commissioner Bill Bratton said Friday he was comfortable calling the incident a terrorist attack.
> “This was a terrorist attack, certainly,” Bratton said.
> 
> But he also stopped short of including the attack in the list of terror plots against the city since Sept. 11, 2001, saying the investigation was continuing. Bratton also said it appears to have been a spontaneous attack, but said the fact that Thompson was walking with ax indicates some preparation.
> ...



It really is a violent world.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2014)

Well said Denise !


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Just pointing out the bleeding obvious that while terrorists are the flavour of the month, violence is all around us. Did I not mention on another thread the death of three people in Victoria Australia, all from one family, who were shot dead by a neighbour?

It turns out that the dispute was about dust blowing from one property to another. 

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...te-led-to-triple-shooting-in-country-victoria

As I said, a violent world.


----------



## Debby (Oct 24, 2014)

The world is falling apart it seems.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2014)

It has always been a violent world, it's just the 24/7 news cycle that is part of the problem.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2014)

> ... Bratton also said it appears to have been a spontaneous attack, but said  the fact that Thompson was walking with ax indicates some preparation ...



No! Really?!?! Are you sure he wasn't just getting ready to chop down his Christmas tree? 

Idiots.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 24, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *It has always been a violent world*, it's just the 24/7 news cycle that is part of the problem.




Sadly true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2014)

I understand from another forum that the cops fired a LOT of rounds, and one lady bystander was hit by their fire.


----------



## Debby (Oct 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, and it's obviously not the only country that is having these types of issues.  Seems like some folks in other countries just like to focus on the US and all it's faults though.  Well hey, whatever makes your day.  One thing about it, man and woman lives in every part of the world, so with that alone, I wouldn't be to quick to throw the first stone.




Sometimes it takes outsiders to be the catalyst for change.  In 2012 Jackie McConnell, a top trainer of Tennessee Walker horses in Shelbyville, Tennessee was charged and convicted of multiple acts of animal abuse that ultimately saw him being thrown out of the industry, getting probation for three years and a $75,000.00 fine and being removed from that industry's Hall of Fame where he'd held an honoured position.   For years, the government trusted that industry to police itself and force vicious people to quit abusing their horses.  But it took hidden cameras wielded by the Humane Society to expose exactly what was going on. And the industry complained, whined and screamed that 'outsiders had no right'.  http://www.themarysue.com/humane-society-horses/

When environmental activists from the US show up in Canada to highlight how our laws are harming the environment (which effects all of us throughout the world), I welcome them.  I welcome their help, their speeches, their articles, their letters to the government......  We are a global village, with economies and the environment intertwined so closely that it's pretty much impossible to separate them.  Just look at the concerns about ebola and closing borders and banning travel, etc.  

Sometimes it takes outsiders because the 'insiders' have a vested interest in maintaining the status quo or they are apathetic or uninformed.  I think part of the problem in this world is that we think as individuals (which can go all the way up to individual countries) and in terms of 'my, my, my', when we need to begin thinking of ourselves as connected and part of the greater 'whole' or 'we, we, we'.

You're right, many countries are being affected by the turmoil in the ME, and each country has to determine how they will deal with the issue within their own borders, but if there are catalysts that bring about the situation in the first place, is it sensible to ignore them for the sake of pride?  Or does it make more sense to identify the causes and then hopefully work towards correction?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And a first year high school student in Washington State attacked other students in the school cafeteria, shooting one dead, wounding three others then turned the gun on himself. It was a targeted shooting.



They're saying now that two of his victims were relatives, his cousins...http://rt.com/usa/199104-marysville-shooter-victim-id/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2014)

I read that he was a native American and the student he shot first and who died instantly was a girl who would not go out with him. It is very sad.


----------



## Debby (Oct 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They're saying now that two of his victims were relatives, his cousins...http://rt.com/usa/199104-marysville-shooter-victim-id/


That would be so heartbreaking for the entire family!  How can they possibly get past this?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it normal that a man could walk around NYC brandishing an axe?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 25, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Is it normal that a man could walk around NYC brandishing an axe?


Who knows? Probably concealed though, I would think.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They suspect it's Islam terrorist related...http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympleii/new-york-pd-looks-for-possible-terror-connection-in-hatchet



One of things that at gets a small mention bordering omission in the reporting is that police shot a bystander when firing at the attacker. She was still in the hospital.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 25, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Who knows? Probably concealed though, I would think.



Since he was wearing a hood until he looked directly at the police it was probably pretty hard to tell what he was going to do. And actually although longer than a pistol it's not as bulky thus easier to conceal not that I would walk around with an ax in my pocket. My guess he had bag or backpack somewhere along the line.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Since he was wearing a hood until he looked directly at the police it was probably pretty hard to tell what he was going to do. And actually although longer than a pistol it's not as bulky thus easier to conceal not that I wouldn't walk around with an ax in my pocket. My guess he had bag or backpack somewhere along the line.



It must be really difficult to hide an axe..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

They said he had it in a backpack until he was ready to use it.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2014)

There's video footage. It was a hatchet, not an axe, and it was in his backpack until he saw the police in a group. His first intended victim apparently deflected the blow with his forearm and then he hit the second one on the back of the head. Then the police opened fire. 

A bystander was struck by a bullet but I wouldn't be holding the police culpable for that happening. She could just as easily have been hacked if the police hadn't brought him down.

In spite of his conversion to Islam I wouldn't class this as terrorism. Terrifying, certainly, but terrorism is more organised than this. I'd class him as a deranged and deluded person who may very well have had voices in his head.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 25, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Is it normal that a man could walk around NYC brandishing an axe?



Having lived in NYC for 7 years I can assure you that if you can imagine it, it has probably already been done.

I personally have seen people walking down the street with:



a cheetah on a leash
a running chainsaw
a Viking with a massive battleaxe
a guy with a hawk on his wrist
no clothing

So yeah, it's considered "normal" there ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 25, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A bystander was struck by a bullet but I wouldn't be holding the police culpable for that happening. She could just as easily have been hacked if the police hadn't brought him down.



It's my understanding that she was quite far away from the perp - there IS such a thing as "knowing your background" when you use a firearm.



> In spite of his conversion to Islam I wouldn't class this as terrorism. Terrifying, certainly, but terrorism is more organised than this. I'd class him as a deranged and deluded person who may very well have had voices in his head.



Yes, he had voices in his head - Allah's.

I've read where one possible new strategy that these terrorists are considering / using is to do "hit and runs" such as this instead of large attacks. They would serve to keep us off-balance, to confuse and intimidate us until "the big one" can be pulled off.


----------



## chic (Oct 26, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Sadly true.



I enjoy 24/7 news sometimes because it keeps me informed about things I may need to know and I can make decisions for myself and my family accordingly.

 Blaming the news for causing panic is just false. It's all up to the individual. You can shut the tv off. Which I often do if it becomes overhwhelming or repetitive. Sure the world is violent. It always has been. But forewarned is forarmed.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 27, 2014)

A second student at Marysville has died, a girl unrelated to the shooter.
She was 14 years old and her name is Gia Soriano.
The other two boys, his cousins, are still in a critical condition.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/27/washington-school-shooting/17987021/


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 27, 2014)

New Black Panther party condones ax attack.

http://nypost.com/2014/10/27/new-black-panther-group-hails-ax-attacker/

Doesn't condone violence but understands his frustration. So is this a civil rights crusader or an Islamic revolutionary. Please, some make up their mind.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 27, 2014)

gun free zone

currently something like 20 states have adapted, funded, and implemented armed guards in the schools (teachers, part time staff) who would be first on the scene, and trained to handle these. 

When the statistics start coming in showing the low incidence in shootings at these states, will the anti gun freaks change their rant?

Most private schools have armed guards and that is one of the reasons people send their kids there.  When more states adapt voucher (home schooling, public fund participation by private schools) the public schools will still be at the mercy of socialist thinkers, in every aspect. Security, history,sciences  etc.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 27, 2014)

amount of violence hasn't changed or increased, its the awareness.  Has CNN found that airplane yet?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 27, 2014)

rt3 said:


> amount of violence hasn't changed or increased, its the awareness ...



Not to hear all the official stats on crime tell it ... I know that media coverage is often to blame, but I find it hard to believe that these same things happened in the same quantity 100 years ago. We didn't have the drugs, we didn't have the liberal masses and owning a gun for self-defense was a non-issue.


----------

